

Mt. Gox releases updated statement - nathancahill
https://www.mtgox.com/?update

======
ars
In case it goes down or changes:

February 26th 2014

Dear MtGox Customers,

As there is a lot of speculation regarding MtGox and its future, I would like
to use this opportunity to reassure everyone that I am still in Japan, and
working very hard with the support of different parties to find a solution to
our recent issues.

Furthermore I would like to kindly ask that people refrain from asking
questions to our staff: they have been instructed not to give any response or
information. Please visit this page for further announcements and updates.

Sincerely, Mark Karpeles

Dear MtGox Customers,

In light of recent news reports and the potential repercussions on MtGox's
operations and the market, a decision was taken to close all transactions for
the time being in order to protect the site and our users. We will be closely
monitoring the situation and will react accordingly.

Best regards, MtGox Team

------
panarky
> working very hard with the support of different parties to find a solution
> ...

The "solution" had better be an orderly accounting and distribution of
remaining assets, managed by a trusted third party.

Please, please don't try to resurrect Gox or any rebranded facsimile thereof.

Mt. Gox, be gone!

------
obilgic
Nothing to get excited about, this announcement has been already anticipated
+12hrs ago.

------
dibbsonline
I think the dead horse is flogged enough already.

